# Site de news Ubuntu



## edgydog (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Ayant besoin de revendre mon iMac pour raisons financières, je vais passer à Ubuntu sur un PC qui me reste.
Je voulais donc savoir si quelqu'un connaissait des sites de news sur Ubuntu de la qualité de MacGénération, Mac4Ever, MacBidouille, etc..., ainsi qu'un site avec les nouveautés logiciels à l'image de MacUpdate.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Winston 6079 (10 Juin 2010)

http:www.ubuntu-fr.org/
il y a le site officiel tout simplement


----------



## edgydog (10 Juin 2010)

Winston 6079 a dit:


> http:www.ubuntu-fr.org/
> il y a le site officiel tout simplement


Ben reste à trouver leur flux rss...
Merci en tout cas pour la réponse.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Juin 2010)

hello,
j'ai installé la V° 10.04 sur un vieux maxdata de 2003,
et franchement c'est vraiment (enfin) non seulement rapide, mais facile et abordable sans grandes notions d'informatique à condition d'utiliser le disque dur entier sans dual boot,
ensuite l'accès à internet se règle très vite et en moins d'une demie journée j'avais fait la MàJ système et installé toutes les applis qui manquait sur mon cd (650 mo) acheté dans le commerce  (planète linux) 
je sais pas pourquoi toutes les V° downloadées ont échouées à l'install malgré un cheksum correct !?!
bref, après mac OSX c'est une expérience à ne pas manquer pour ceux qui veulent se réconcilier avec leurs vieux Pc 
patrick JJ


----------



## edgydog (12 Juin 2010)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bref, après mac OSX c'est une expérience à ne pas manquer pour ceux qui veulent se réconcilier avec leurs vieux Pc


Ben quand j'aurai les moyens, je me rachèterai un MBP.
Dommage que j'ai besoin de me séparer de mon iMac, j'avais fait une affaire: 1000 euros la dernière version, encore sous garantie jusqu'en novembre...


----------



## pascrasmu95 (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, je ne connais de réponses à ta question. Ce qui est sûr c'est que je suis un linuxien confirmé (4 ans d'ubuntu et de linux mint et de mandriva) (différentes distros linux) et que ça marche du tonnerre pas besoin d'antivirus et c'est très rapide (comme mac) tu peux y aller sans crainte et de plus les distros linux sosnt toutes gratuites et quasiment tous les périphériques sont compatibles, ceux qui essaieront de te prouver le contraire ne connaissent rien à linux. De plus Linux est de nos jours en mode graphique (cliquage sur des icônes) mais tu peux toujours utiliser la ligne de commande dans un terminal appelé "shell" sur ubuntu la formule pour installer un paquet ou un logiciel est la suivante : sudo apt-get install nomdulogiciel/ou nomdupaquet

si tu veux mette à jour la distro tu tapes : sudo apt-get update

Voilà bon courage et donne m'en des nouvelles


----------

